# Ergo vs Beco



## RachelGS

Which do you like better and why? Any codes out there?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

i got a chance to touch feel, and ooogle the Beco this weekend at the conference and i am in love. of course my toddler wasnt with me so i cant say if i like it more or less, but as far as appearances go i LOVE the Beco... but i am completely unsure of the pros/cons to each.


----------



## frogger

there is a thread over at tbw about the differences of the ergo to the beco to the patapum. it's in the asian inspired carriers section.


----------



## Dido

Bumping because I'd love to get more input. Also, let me throw the Sutemi in there as another option for a structured carrier that's good for back carries and heavy babies. Any preferences to share?


----------



## frogger

If you wear the sutemi on the back, the straps are crossed in the front and not comfy at all.


----------



## kymholly

I've got both & I love them both. The Ergo is my absolute go-to carrier these days... it lives in my car & I use it whenever we go anywhere that dd may want to be carried. I also love that I can stash a pull-up & a couple of wipes in the back pocket & be good to go.

My bEco is a 3rd Gen & is absolutely beautiful (I got a brocade pattern.) It is just as comfortable as the Ergo, while being a little lighter weight because it's more narrow. I love that it can be customized in terms of fabrics & some features. There have been several modifications made to it since I got mine (only about 3 months ago!), so I can't address them as compared to the Ergo.

The back of the Ergo is an inch or two shorter than the bEco & the bEco is an inch or two narrower. The hood on both is kind of tricky, but tbh, my bEco hood is completely useless... it doesn't fit my tall dd. I only ever use the hood if dd falls asleep, so I just don't use the bEco if I think she'll need to sleep in it for any length of time.

The Ergo is made from a sturdy canvas type material, while the beco is a softer brushed twill. I dont' think that there's really a huge difference between them in terms of comfort, so I would go ahead and get the one that appeals to you most.

Oh, and I don't know about any codes, but you can sometimes get a "second" Ergo from here: http://www.myfavoritebabycarrier.com/used.html. (hint: if you email them, they may be able to give you a timeframe as to when they might restock)


----------



## kennedy444

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kymholly*
I've got both & I love them both.

When I saw this original post I knew that Kymholly would be the right woman to answer the question. You are my MT, baby carrier goddess.


----------



## SarahA

I fell in love with the Beco at the conference (bummer it was available by order only- I wanted one right then!) The Ergo is great too, but for my skinny dd the Beco is a better fit. I have not had a good experience with the Sutemi- when I visited my local shop I was told the Sutemi was better than the Ergo, because baby is able to ride on the hip too. Well, after quite a while the shopkeeper was unable to figure out how to make it work and it seemed that straps and clips were abundant (too much room for error for my dh).


----------



## afishwithabike

I have a 4th gen bECO and DS, DD and I LOVE it. It's awesome for both children and is a really easy carrier if you are wearing two. The fact that the straps don't have to cross make it really simple to double up with a Mei Tai. I haven't tried an ergo. I am not one for buying things that are not made in the USA so I can't help with that. I agree TBW does have a GREAT thread comparing each one to the other.


----------



## saritasmile

I just came here to ask this question! I have an ergo and I do love it but just came across the ecobabies website. I'm in love w/ the colors and am now considering selling my ergo to get one. black just doesn't do it for me after seeing the colors! i'm afraid of it not being as comfy as the ergo tho. hmmm...


----------



## kymholly

Here's a link to the best comparison thread on tbw of these carriers. It's actually comparing the 4th gen beco, but I think most of the info is pretty accurate.
http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...ight=beco+ergo

Rachel: I just noticed that you're in Boston. Have you met up with the bostonbabywearers group, yet? I can't imagine that someone there hasn't got one or both of these carriers. The regular meet is once a month, but there's almost always some mini-meet going on somewhere. LMK if you need a link.


----------



## RachelGS

I actually joined the group a good while back, but nobody ever responded to my posts about when / where details. It was hard to decipher just jumping into the fray.

As for the Ergo / bECO, I borrowed a friend's Ergo and like it very much. The only thing that bugs me is the strap tightening below the arm. I am ordering both, though, and will sell the one I reach for least. It's worth it to me to land on the right carrier.


----------



## kymholly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelGS*
I actually joined the group a good while back, but nobody ever responded to my posts about when / where details. It was hard to decipher just jumping into the fray.

...

The monthly meeting is on the third wednesday of each month from 10:30 to 1:30 in the Community Room at Wild Oats Market in Medford. There are no toys at this venue - please bring some. Plenty of free parking.

I know what you mean about jumping in... I'm surprised that your question didn't get answered, tho. But I guess that happens to all of us sometimes!









I havent' been to a meet in quite a while... I'm on the Cape & it's just too long of a drive these days, especially w/the price of gas!

I'm not sure that you're going to find the beco strap adjustment to be any better for you, but I'm sure that you won't have trouble selling one of them!

Take care!


----------



## BagMommy

Hi! I'm new to this posting thing, but have two questions for experienced back carrier users.... Which back carrier is the most comfortable for the average mom? Which is the easiest to use while out and about without any help? The Beco and the Ergo have caught my eye.

I'm average height, average weight and average in fitness! I've got a 20 pound baby that will need to be toted around Europe this summer while his big brother rides in a stroller and big sister walks. Lots of little people needing supervision and only one mom to manage getting the littlest one safely on my back. BagDadddy will be working! Any thoughts?


----------



## maymorales

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BagMommy* 
Hi! I'm new to this posting thing, but have two questions for experienced back carrier users.... Which back carrier is the most comfortable for the average mom? Which is the easiest to use while out and about without any help? The Beco and the Ergo have caught my eye.

I'm average height, average weight and average in fitness! I've got a 20 pound baby that will need to be toted around Europe this summer while his big brother rides in a stroller and big sister walks. Lots of little people needing supervision and only one mom to manage getting the littlest one safely on my back. BagDadddy will be working! Any thoughts?









back carrying is very similar between the 2 carriers. how you scoot baby to the back is pretty much the same. However, since 4th Generation Beco's (the model that is similar to the Ergo) are discontinued already, let me add that the Butterfly model has different functions and features than the Ergo. The Butterfly reminds me of the pack on a backpacker. There's another thread here about the Butterfly model.


----------



## LaurenS

Are the Becos really Made in the USA? I can't find any site selling them that says that they are. And since Made in the USA is such a huge selling point, I would imagine it would be listed. When I bought my Ergo 5 years ago, I thought they were Made in the USA. I never saw it stated on any website, though that was the impression I got. I was so angry a few months later when I found the Made in China label at the bottom of the pocket.


----------



## maymorales

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaurenS* 
Are the Becos really Made in the USA? I can't find any site selling them that says that they are. And since Made in the USA is such a huge selling point, I would imagine it would be listed. When I bought my Ergo 5 years ago, I thought they were Made in the USA. I never saw it stated on any website, though that was the impression I got. I was so angry a few months later when I found the Made in China label at the bottom of the pocket.

It depends on the model of the Beco now.
All 4th Generations are still made in the USA. Obi's are as well.
But the Butterfly is overseas. I don't know from where. But it's not from China.


----------



## khanni

Ergo's are made in the USA. They're made in Hawaii.


----------



## maymorales

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khanni* 
Ergo's are made in the USA. They're made in Hawaii.

sorry, that's not true. They are based in Hawaii. But they have not made their carriers in the USA. It's all mass produced in China.


----------



## khanni

Ack! She's right:

http://www.ergobabycarriers.com/baby...ategory/about/

At least it seems to be fair trade.


----------

